# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Prosthesis from Sandia National Laboratories, Livermore, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Sandia National Laboratories

----------


## Airicist

The Dynamic Socket: A Better Prosthesis 

 Published on Oct 14, 2014




> Sandia National Laboratories researcher Jason Wheeler describes the motivation for developing a better fit for prosthetic sockets, how researchers went about that work and the next step in development.
> 
> Read more at 
> "A better prosthesis: Sandia invents sensor to learn about fit; system to make fit better"
> 
> October 14, 2014

----------

